# ADA contest



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

*If you entered ADA 2005, please post your photo! *

is there a place that we can c the members who sent their photos?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey Mor, I edited your title so we can use this thread for your purpose 

I decided to enter my AGA 30g this year. ...NO idea what will be next year as I will likely have 2-3 ADA worthy tanks by then. The 30g how has quite an interesting "old" look to it now and I am liking it so who knows if it is the last we have seen of it LOL


----------



## Pseuro (Aug 23, 2004)

Heres mine
33g long


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Pseuro said:


> Heres mine
> 33g long


Love that one. I was originally going for that look, but became a bit of a plant ho.


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

Gomer said:


> Hey Mor, I edited your title so we can use this thread for your purpose
> 
> I decided to enter my AGA 30g this year. ...NO idea what will be next year as I will likely have 2-3 ADA worthy tanks by then. The 30g how has quite an interesting "old" look to it now and I am liking it so who knows if it is the last we have seen of it LOL
> 
> [im]http://webfiles.uci.edu/algomez/091004%2030g%203%20copy1%20small.jpg[/img]


wow thats awesome. what is the long plant in the back left? i have a plant similar to it i believe it is some kind of cryptocoryne.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Pseuro... I have always admired that simple look of just some rocks and one species of foreground plant surrounding the rock... Awesome tank!


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

John P. said:


> Love that one. I was originally going for that look, but became a bit of a plant ho.


WOW! =P~ Want are those plants?


----------



## Maran (Sep 8, 2004)

Hello, this is my aquascape to ADA 2005.


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

wow pseuro, beautiful aquascape. what is the name of the green plant on the far right ;-)

i have sent about 10 different aquascape... how did u guys named your tanks?

here are a few tanks of main:


----------



## Pseuro (Aug 23, 2004)

mor b said:


> wow pseuro, beautiful aquascape. what is the name of the green plant on the far right


Thanks, my tank is planted with Eleocharis acicularis only.
I named mine "Lonely Mountains"


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Pseuro said:


> Thanks, my tank is planted with Eleocharis acicularis only.
> "


I think that was a joke.


----------



## Pseuro (Aug 23, 2004)

Ha! ](*,) well then for the people who didnt know ...


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

sorry, it was a joke... ;-) 
u have a great tank there though...


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

**

I wanted to enter my tank, but it just wasnt ready....maybe ill post a pic anyway to see what you guys think....


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Heh..only 3-5people send tanks to Japan? . Don't be shy guys


----------



## Pseuro (Aug 23, 2004)

Did you Nobert S. ? i remember seeing your tanks in the forums awhile ago they were awesome


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Ok. But I waiting for more tanks 

This is my 180l tank for ADA 2005 contest (pictures from december 2004)


----------



## DurendaL (Sep 8, 2004)

Norbert S. said:


> Heh..only 3-5people send tanks to Japan? . Don't be shy guys


Who's shy Norbert?! 

That's my proposition to ADA2005.


----------



## RedBaron (May 16, 2004)

OK, it's my turn 









I wish a printed version looked the same (it's much worse :/)


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

(Starting to think I'm lucky my aquascape isn't "ready" given the entrants here!  )


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

Norbert S. said:


>


 Norbert wins, contest's over. 

I think everyone's tank is great. Although, I'm a bit surprised at the number of American entries.

Mine:









A few from other forums:
http://aquariumfarm.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=20304 
http://aquariumfarm.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=20223 
http://aquariumfarm.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=20238 
http://aquariumfarm.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=20299 
http://aquariumfarm.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=20285
These guys are hardcore. Their "portfolios" are certainly very impressive.


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Magnus said:


> A few from other forums:
> http://aquariumfarm.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=20304
> http://aquariumfarm.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=20223
> http://aquariumfarm.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=20238
> ...


These tanks are very, veeeeery good but these "portfolios" are HARDCORE !!!








Well....back to drawing board 

ps. Interesting layout Magnus.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Good to see that APC will have a good showing in ADA2005! Those portfolio people....that is a wee bit much for me. I'm all about presentation with my tank, not presentation with my presentation LOL


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Magnus said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Magnus, what type of Hydrocotyle is that?


----------



## commandantp (Jan 16, 2005)

This is Hydrocotyle verticillata


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Gomer said:


> Those portfolio people....that is a wee bit much for me. I'm all about presentation with my tank, not presentation with my presentation LOL


I agree. Seems a little narcissistic to me.

And a little funny how this guy went through all that trouble only to screw up the dates on his portfolio folder (LOL):


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

commandantp said:


> This is Hydrocotyle verticillata


I'd really like a little bit of this if anyone has any. I'll trade Taiwan Moss, Hygo. C. "Angustfolia," Bacopa Australis, HC, etc. for it.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

OK I think I missed most of the portfolios because of member pics like this one. Sorry but I am often easily distracted


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Does anyone else feel a little inadequate now? I feel a little silly that I wrote my fish and plant species on the back of the entry form


----------



## DurendaL (Sep 8, 2004)

dennis said:


> Does anyone else feel a little inadequate now? I feel a little silly that I wrote my fish and plant species on the back of the entry form


Yes (me too), I think most of us.
I make same.

Regards.
Peter /DurendaL
(Foreign guy)


----------



## HarryPlanter (Apr 30, 2004)

John P. said:


> I agree. Seems a little narcissistic to me.
> 
> And a little funny how this guy went through all that trouble only to screw up the dates on his portfolio folder (LOL):


I did feel much sorry that I've make such a mistake.
However having a nice presentation is just to show our serious and respect to the Contest. Of cause, the content and the layout of the tank is the major point and a good quality of photo will also help.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

I think having a porfolio is a excellent idea! That way when you rescape, you'll always have a nice record of your work. Pretty cool! Kudos to all for the effort!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Very nice Harry! I like that idea a lot.


----------



## SAWALLACE (Dec 24, 2004)

travis said:


> OK I think I missed most of the portfolios because of member pics like this one. Sorry but I am often easily distracted


You ain't kiddin!! 

I think a portfolio is a great idea personally, hopefully they won't notice the dates.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

HarryPlanter said:


> I did feel much sorry that I've make such a mistake.
> However having a nice presentation is just to show our serious and respect to the Contest. Of cause, the content and the layout of the tank is the major point and a good quality of photo will also help.


Well, it looks great. Nice job!


----------



## Jerms55555 (Apr 14, 2005)

I like that whole presentation thing...I thought it looked really nice!!!!.....They'll probably throw it all away and only keep what the want, unless you ask for it back, right???? :???: 

Anyways, HarryPlanter it looks great!!!! And tell your other female friends to send some more of those sexy hot girl photos this way!!! [smilie=k:


----------



## Rupert (Feb 22, 2005)

I thought that the fine packaging showed that the sender had a deeper understanding of the receivers [Japanese] culture and the context in which the competition entries would be received.

Everything in Japan is about the details, processes and managing expectations; items given to other people are often packaged elaborately to signify the importance of "thought" behind them and the status of the receiver.


----------

